# Guys, what type of cologne do you wear?



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I was just curious since if I meet a new guy, I would like to get him some nice smelling cologne. That is if he doesn't already wear some.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool Water


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

Romance for men is supposed to be nice.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I like Eddie Bauer's Adventurer. I've also been using Arden's Sandalwood for Men lately.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

pheromones


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Chanel Platinum Egoiste is my standard, meat and potatoes fragrance. At the moment I'm quite liking Story by Paul Smith.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

um. Old Spice Red Zone... a deodorant & anti-perspirant.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Drakar Noir, sparingly.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i dont wear any, i smell great by myself


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

Can't remember the name (I think it might be called "one"), but it's by Calvin Klein. Paco Rabanne is also good.

Somebody mentioned pheromones. Years ago, when I was a teenager, I sent away for a pheromone spray that was supposed to make me irresistible to any woman. I sprayed myself all over with it, but it didn't work at all on women - although all the local cats stuck to me like glue!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's called O naturel.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't wear any either. Never have.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't wear cologne, really, but I do have a little bottle of Dolce and Gabana "Masculine", which is pretty funny to me.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

None. 
and I also use unscented deodorant.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Restless Mind said:


> Cool Water


Me too. I don't wear cologne often cause strong scents give me a headache for some reason.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

pentagon said:


> pheromones


Do pheromone colognes work? Has anyone tried pheromones?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm not a guy......I don't know if pheromones work, but Realm, sure does smell nice! You can search for it on the net. Realm, is suppose to have pheromones.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

Lifetimer said:


> pentagon said:
> 
> 
> > pheromones
> ...


I was being facetious 

The studies done on human pheromones has shown it makes no difference. Probably some kind of a placebo effect if anything.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't wear either.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

----


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

Not sure what your price range is but my recommendation is Acqua Di Gio from Giorgio Armani. I've been wearing it for a few years and constantly get compliments.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Closest thing to cologne I use is AXE bodyspray.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I haven't used cologne since high school, but i have heard that male BO has a calming effect on females.... but no i don't use that stategy.

I thought all the pheromones they use were from animals.

This is kind of messed up but my psyc teacher was telling us how to pavlovian condition your girl/boyfriend to want to have sex by you wearing cologne.

And what is the difference between axe body sprey and cologne?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Ah well, the AXE container says that it is part fragrance, so I guess it's cologne-ish.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

I have the natural guy smell going just. :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Besides antiperspirant, I use "Moves" by Adidas.
I love colognes that have a hint of fruit, like orange, in their scents. My last cologne was "Juice" by Ocean Pacific.


----------



## Lilangel27 (Oct 6, 2006)

ShyFX said:


> Restless Mind said:
> 
> 
> > Cool Water
> ...


I thought the same thing until I started wearing Aqua De Gio (sp?)....I didn't find this to be too strong by any means....a very good smell but not too strong by any means...


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Besides antiperspirant, I use "Moves" by Adidas.
> I love colognes that have a hint of fruit, like orange, in their scents. My last cologne was "Juice" by Ocean Pacific.


Just dab some tang behind your ears;-))))) Then the crisco kid will be au natural


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

none!

most of that stuff is just downright offensive. agh.

if youre interested in picking up women....wit and charm is what you need.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

perfumes on girls and boys always make my stomach feel nervous =/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

realspark said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > Besides antiperspirant, I use "Moves" by Adidas.
> ...


:lol - If it worked for astronauts and Loretta...


----------



## yatagan (Feb 5, 2005)

Czech & Speake No.88


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

pentagon said:


> Lifetimer said:
> 
> 
> > pentagon said:
> ...


I did a search on google and found a study of at a pheromone that worked. Here is the link: http://www.wondersinscience.com/archive ... omone.html

Here is another study (a double-blind study) I just found from the Athena Institute showing the effectiveness of synthesized human male pheromones: http://www.athenainstitute.com/10xstudy.html

Lifetimer


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Aqua Di Gio is good, but the problem is every guy and his brother now wears that stuff. So I personally wouldn't really recommend it anymore. Same thing applies to coolwater.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't care much for colognes. I have a few different kinds but I seldom use them because after so long I get tired of the smell. I recently started using AXE products though and I like them a lot better than regular cologne. I use the deodorant combined with a light mist of body spray. It smells nice without the strong overpowering stench of some colognes. I like AXE Phoenix the best.


----------



## shyusa (Dec 4, 2004)

my ex gf bought me candies for men smells really nice :b


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

My ex wore Obsession for men. I swooned every time I smelled him.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

I've finally convinced my fiance NOT to wear any kind of cologne. I like the way he smells all on his own.

My dad doesn't wear cologne, either, but his aftershave has some kind of vanilla-y scent to it. That's not bad. It works for him.


----------

